# Which PC is better?



## b0k1 (May 25, 2008)

hey, im looking to buy a new computer for mostly new games and photoshop/animation, etc for school.
which of these 2 computers would be better and by how much can i overclock each of them.
i dont have links for them as the url stays the same when you look at products.
1) $849 AUD

AMD Athlon 64 5000+ AM2 DUAL CORE CPU 64bit
Motherboard Featuring the following
16x PCI Express Slot, DDR-2 Memory, PCI Slot
Onboard 5.1 Channel Audio
LAN 10/100 GIGA, USB 2.0, SATA, COM and LPT Ports
2gig DDR-2 Memory Running in DUAL CHANNEL Mode
250gig SATA Hard Drive 7200rpm
LATEST nVidia 8800-GS PCIexpress Video card
QUALITY Coolermaster CENTURION 531 Gaming ATX Tower 500watt with window
SATADVD DUAL LAYER Burner DVD/ DVDRW / CD / CDRW
Memory Card Reader

2) $849 AUD

INTEL CPU E2200 2.2Ghz DUAL CORE
Intel or nVidia Chipset Based motherboard
16x PCI Express Slot, DDR-2 Memory, PCI Slot
2gig DDR-2 A-Grade Memory DUAL CHANNEL
Onboard 5.1 Channel Audio
LAN 10/100, USB 2.0, SATA, COM and LPT Ports
250gig SATA Hard Drive 7200rpm
LATEST nVidia 8800-GS PCIexpress Video card
QUALITY Coolermaster CENTURION 531 Gaming ATX Tower 500watt with window
SATADVD DUAL LAYER Burner DVD/ DVDRW / CD / CDRW
Memory Card Reader

also, would you say that those are reasonable deals for $849 australian dollars?
thanks a lot for any help

-b0k1


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The E2180 is cheaper and will overclock about the same as the E2200 (3Ghz-3.2Ghz on air), but you will need a solid P35 motherboard. Abits IP35 pro or Gigabytes GA-P35-DS3 will do fine. Couple it to a quality power supply from Corsair or PC power and cooling and you will have a solid backbone for the 8800 you are wanting to run and the overclocking you desire.
The second option you suggest is the best, but try and get an 8800GT instead of the GS and make sure the motherboard is an Intel based P35 (the above mentioned two are ideal). Also the power supply isnt amazing. The Coolermaster Real Power Pro 650w is better.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would say by the lack of "real detail" on the parts lists above ............ I will say those are mediocre parts included in those builds ........... they dont list the power supply manuf / model and they dont list the motherboard manuf / model .......... those are signs of a "bottom feeding spec"

I will bet you wont be able to overclock either one of them !

they certainly arent going to be neither good at gaming or photoshop .......... those set-ups sound more like word processing / internet system builds


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I realize we all have to live within our budget, however buying a set-up that doesnt meet your needs should not come as a "surprise" to an unsuspecting buyer ........ I hope the builder of these systems advised you they are low tier ?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Indeed. We have all dreampt of the perfect rig from a paper spec.
The best route is always to buy the components yourself and assemble it without the interference of a money grabbing PC salesman. That way you get what you want (at a price :wink


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

linderman said:


> I would say by the lack of "real detail" on the parts lists above ............ I will say those are mediocre parts included in those builds ........... they dont list the power supply manuf / model and they dont list the motherboard manuf / model .......... those are signs of a "bottom feeding spec"
> 
> I will bet you wont be able to overclock either one of them !
> 
> they certainly arent going to be neither good at gaming or photoshop .......... those set-ups sound more like word processing / internet system builds


What!!!!! Are you for real? They may not be the best of the best, but bottom feeding spec!!!!!! And it does list the power supply. If you get a good Video card and good memory they will play most of the new games. Your computer is'nt exactly premo either bud!!!!!!! I'm not implying that your Computer is bad cause it's sweet, but there is alot beter.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

how can you make a REAL evaluation when the motherboard make and model is not listed ? The power supply make and model is not listed ?

I never stated all builds had to be premo ???????? but when someone states a computer is desired for "gaming" ............ that has implications of needed performance ........ and when critical spec evaluators are missing ............ they are missing for a reason!! .........................


I dont care what anyone buys ............... I am not on commission for anyone; but when someone asks are these good / adaquate gaming rigs ............ and the retail builder ambiguously lists them like that ...................... run away ........... dont walk


*quote:*

2gig DDR-2 Memory Running in DUAL CHANNEL Mode

2gig DDR-2 A-Grade Memory DUAL CHANNEL

**** those are NOT specs......... those are ambiguity descriptors!




when shopping @ the market, "the deal fish of the day" often has an unmistakable odor ! :laugh:


----------

